# بانتوجار له تاثير مميز فى حالات سقوط الشعر بغزارة ولاسباب غير معروفة



## مسوقة26 (15 مارس 2012)

بانتوجار علاج مخصص للشعر والاظافر
بانتوجار له تاثير مميز فى حالات سقوط الشعر بغزارة ولاسباب غير معروفة
بانتوجار يمد الشعر بتركيبة متوازنة من مكونات غذائية دقيقة وهامة للنمو الصحى للشعر والاظافر 


دواعى الاستعمال​
سقوط الشعر بغزارو ولأسباب غير معروفة
سقوط الشعر نتيجة تغيرات وتحلل فة الشعر ( شعر مجهد - جاف - مقصف - غير حيوى )
يستخدم فى حالات ضرر الشعر نتيجة التعرض لأشعة الشمس
يستخدم فى حالات قصور نمو الأظافر


الجرعة وطريقة الاستعمال​

للبالغين كبسولة 3 مرات يوميا
للأطفال كبسولة مرة او مرتين فقط يوميا​

لاتوجد اى موانع للاستعمال ولا توجد له أى اضرار ولا أثار جانبية


العلبة بعا 90 كبسولة
سعر العلبة 65 ريال

لبنات الدمام والخبر الاستلام يدا بيد 
وبالشحن لباقى مناطق المملكة​



__________________

للطلبات0597355524 مندوبة التاجرة merenda
تريتوسبوت املا سيبوترم جهاز تكبير الصدر امبولات الكولاجين والكثير​


----------

